# decoy or no decoy



## lineslinger (Mar 7, 2010)

Im a 1st year turkey hunter and have no ideas on how to use a decoy or if i should even get one...if i should get decoys is there any combo that i should get or should i just forget about it..any help will be greatly appriciated


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

USE A DECOY! It has made a world of difference for me. If I am setting up for a long sit, I will place my decoy out in the open (field, gas line, power line, open woods with views of surrounding area). If I am ambushing a gobbling bird, I will sneak as close as possible, crawl even closer, place decoy, crall back to shooting spot, start calling. If they are hot and see the decoy, you have a dead bird on your hands...unless you miss.

I used to use only a hen, but have found the hen and jake combination very effective.

Good luck.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> USE A DECOY! It has made a world of difference for me. If I am setting up for a long sit, I will place my decoy out in the open (field, gas line, power line, open woods with views of surrounding area). If I am ambushing a gobbling bird, I will sneak as close as possible, crawl even closer, place decoy, crall back to shooting spot, start calling. If they are hot and see the decoy, you have a dead bird on your hands...unless you miss.
> 
> I used to use only a hen, but have found the hen and jake combination very effective.
> 
> Good luck.


I agree completely. The only time I don't have a decoy out is when the Thunderchicken surprises me and is to close for me to get one out. Having a Jake deek out with the hen deek really irritates the tom. I've had more than one gobbler attack my jake putting on a great show before i put him down. Good luck!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve only been turkey hunting for as long as we&#8217;ve had a season, maybe 19 years. Not as long as some but long enough. I have never had a hunt where a decoy was the difference between killing a bird and not. Never. I did have one hunt where decoys almost cost me a bird, but that&#8217;s another story. Knowing the terrain, understanding the birds, and setting up properly are by far the most important things to know. Decoys are fine, but won&#8217;t cure a bad set up. I don&#8217;t bother carrying them any more.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the best thing i can tell you sit still, sit still and dont move turkeys can see every thing from a long way off


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Decoys keep the eyes off of you. Some may call it cheating. Others don't. I've had birds come running from across fields to kick my decoy's booty. I have a hard time believing that same bird would have come with only calling. I've killed 2 birds without a decoy, but seeing their reaction to them will make you realize they are a complete game changer.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I always carry one but don't always use it. I would recommend you only carry one that will completely fold up and that will tuck in your vest. As Magis said, a decoy won't make up for a bad set up, or not knowing the terrain.

Main use for me is when things are slow and I decide to troll around a bit. If I decide to call blind I will set the decoy out first, find a hiding spot second, than call standing next to the decoy. If I get a response the tom will come to that exact spot. I've shot several toms that were nose to nose with a hen decoy. My hens have the bb holes to prove it.

Be advised that more often than not a tom will not come straight in. Most like to circle around and come from a direction you don't expect. That is one reason it is so important to be patient and be still. Get your gun up pointed toward the decoy and let the tom walk in front of your gun.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

wow, what a question. This one is tough. all depends on the situation. I always set out decoys in the morning at first light. But during the day, I like to run and gun if they aren't gobbling. Many times I don't have time to set one up and I've killed just as many birds without them. i've also had them come in and look at the decoy and head the other way. soemtimes they work, sometimes they don't. It never hurts to have one in your arsenal.
good luck.


----------

